# Suma:"mezz'ala e seconda punta nel programma di mercato"



## 7vinte (31 Luglio 2018)

Mauro Suma, intervistato da Top Calcio 24, conferma, pur usando il condizionale, la vicinanza di Higuain al Milan. Poi sul mercato:"la seconda punta e la mezz'ala sono nel programma di mercato del Milan, anche se con Higuain e Caldara si è rifatta la spina dorsale. Higuain ha segnato valanghe di gol, ed era il CR7 della serie A. Molti grandi giocatori saranno attratti dal Pipita. Higuain è la svolta definitiva per il Milan".


----------



## corvorossonero (31 Luglio 2018)

Attenzione... Seconda punta... Non ala. Cambio di modulo in vista?


----------



## bmb (31 Luglio 2018)

Speriamo tu abbia ragione Mauretto. Almeno una volta.


----------



## diavoloINme (31 Luglio 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Attenzione... Seconda punta... Non ala. Cambio di modulo in vista?



Penso volesse dire attaccante esterno.


----------



## Djici (31 Luglio 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Attenzione... Seconda punta... Non ala. Cambio di modulo in vista?



352 di Conte in arrivo


----------



## CarpeDiem (31 Luglio 2018)

Djici ha scritto:


> 352 di Conte in arrivo



Oppure più probabilmente 4312.
Per il 352 abbiamo 3 difensori contati


----------



## corvorossonero (31 Luglio 2018)

CarpeDiem ha scritto:


> Oppure più probabilmente 4312.
> Per il 352 abbiamo 3 difensori contati



Beh, Musacchio, Caldara, Romagnoli, Zapata e lo stesso Rodriguez che può farlo. Ne manca uno. Che sia rodrigo Caio? Non appena cederemo Gomez... Chissà..


----------



## 7vinte (31 Luglio 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Mauro Suma, intervistato da Top Calcio 24, conferma, pur usando il condizionale, la vicinanza di Higuain al Milan. Poi sul mercato:"la seconda punta e la mezz'ala sono nel programma di mercato del Milan, anche se con Higuain e Caldara si è rifatta la spina dorsale. Higuain ha segnato valanghe di gol, ed era il CR7 della serie A. Molti grandi giocatori saranno attratti dal Pipita. Higuain è la svolta definitiva per il Milan".



.


----------



## corvorossonero (31 Luglio 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Penso volesse dire attaccante esterno.



Non credo...


----------



## diavoloINme (31 Luglio 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Non credo...



In fascia oggi abbiamo due 10, uno dei due interpreti deve essere necessariamente una seconda punta e questo esula da discorsi di moduli e di allenatori.
Con una seconda punta in rosa potremmo giocare in tanti modi, possibilità che ora invece ci è preclusa.


----------



## CarpeDiem (31 Luglio 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Beh, Musacchio, Caldara, Romagnoli, Zapata e lo stesso Rodriguez che può farlo. Ne manca uno. Che sia rodrigo Caio? Non appena cederemo Gomez... Chissà..



Zapata ci fa perdere 10 punti a stagione, deve stare lontanissimo dal campo


----------



## Aron (31 Luglio 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Attenzione... Seconda punta... Non ala. Cambio di modulo in vista?



In questo momento non metto la mano sul fuoco né sulla permanenza di Calhanoglu né su quella di Suso. Per questioni economiche e tattiche, a mio parere è più probabile che vada via Suso. 

Da tifoso preferirei che rimangano, ma non come titolari


----------



## corvorossonero (31 Luglio 2018)

CarpeDiem ha scritto:


> Zapata ci fa perdere 10 punti a stagione, deve stare lontanissimo dal campo



Ma infatti è panchinaro... Relax. Non si possono prendere 300 giocatori


----------



## Djici (31 Luglio 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Beh, Musacchio, Caldara, Romagnoli, Zapata e lo stesso Rodriguez che può farlo. Ne manca uno. Che sia rodrigo Caio? Non appena cederemo Gomez... Chissà..



Romagnoli Caldara Muschio
RR X Zapata

Possibile.
Non dico che me lo auguro perché la difesa a 3 non mi è mai piaciuta sopratutto se si parla di 352 e quindi avere un solo uomo su ogni fascia (disgusto uguale per il 4312 per la stessa ragione).
Ma Conte sarebbe tanta roba.

Ma poi se non sbaglio pure Gattuso ne aveva parlato nella sua prima conferenza. Diceva che partiva con il 433 ma che nel corso della stagione avremmo visto la difesa a 3.


----------



## evangel33 (31 Luglio 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Mauro Suma, intervistato da Top Calcio 24, conferma, pur usando il condizionale, la vicinanza di Higuain al Milan. Poi sul mercato:"la seconda punta e la mezz'ala sono nel programma di mercato del Milan, anche se con Higuain e Caldara si è rifatta la spina dorsale. Higuain ha segnato valanghe di gol, ed era il CR7 della serie A. Molti grandi giocatori saranno attratti dal Pipita. Higuain è la svolta definitiva per il Milan".



Suma ne sa meno di zero


----------



## corvorossonero (31 Luglio 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> In fascia oggi abbiamo due 10, uno dei due interpreti deve essere necessariamente una seconda punta e questo esula da discorsi di moduli e di allenatori.
> Con una seconda punta in rosa potremmo giocare in tanti modi, possibilità che ora invece ci è preclusa.



Se vuoi giocare con il 433 ti servono due ali, non una ma due. Ed è il minimo sindacale. Né suso né calha lo sono. Ma si possono adattare, in ogni caso ne servirebbero due. Se prendi una seconda punta, significa che lo adatteresti a fare l'ala. Che senso ha? Non credo Leo faccia questo errore. Se cercano seconda punta è perché il modulo non sarà 433. Ammesso sempre sia vera la ricerca secondo suma.


----------



## Milo (31 Luglio 2018)

Non credo che torniamo con la difesa a 3, non la sappiamo fare ma soprattutto non si cambia drasticamente il modulo a 2 settimane dall'inizio del campionato.


----------



## Cantastorie (31 Luglio 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Beh, Musacchio, Caldara, Romagnoli, Zapata e lo stesso Rodriguez che può farlo. Ne manca uno. Che sia rodrigo Caio? Non appena cederemo Gomez... Chissà..



Spererei che a 19 giorni dall'inizio del campionato non cambino modulo di gioco...


----------



## Miracle1980 (31 Luglio 2018)

Se viene Bernard...ne manca solo uno a questo punto.


----------



## Zenos (31 Luglio 2018)

Djici ha scritto:


> Romagnoli Caldara Muschio
> RR X Zapata
> 
> Possibile.
> ...



Mai piaciuta? neanche con Stam,Nesta e Maldini?


----------



## diavoloINme (31 Luglio 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Se vuoi giocare con il 433 ti servono due ali, non una ma due. Ed è il minimo sindacale. Né suso né calha lo sono. Ma si possono adattare, in ogni caso ne servirebbero due. Se prendi una seconda punta, significa che lo adatteresti a fare l'ala. Che senso ha? Non credo Leo faccia questo errore. Se cercano seconda punta è perché il modulo non sarà 433. Ammesso sempre sia vera la ricerca secondo suma.



Se nel 4-3-3 metti due ali giochi col 4-5-1, se nel 4-3-3 metti due 10 giochi col 4-3-2-1.
Lascia perdere numeri e moduli e limitati all'assortimento del reparto offensivo : nei tre davanti serve un 9, un 10 e un 11.
9 e 10 li abbiamo, manca l'11. La seconda punta, appunto.
Higuain centravanti, suso su una fascia e la seconda punta larga dalla parte opposta. Un keita sarebbe formidabile.


----------



## Boomer (31 Luglio 2018)

Rino non cambierà il 4-3-3.


----------



## impero rossonero (31 Luglio 2018)

under per suso...o laxalt per bertolacci e conguaglio...


----------



## diavoloINme (31 Luglio 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Se vuoi giocare con il 433 ti servono due ali, non una ma due. Ed è il minimo sindacale. Né suso né calha lo sono. Ma si possono adattare, in ogni caso ne servirebbero due. Se prendi una seconda punta, significa che lo adatteresti a fare l'ala. Che senso ha? Non credo Leo faccia questo errore. Se cercano seconda punta è perché il modulo non sarà 433. Ammesso sempre sia vera la ricerca secondo suma.



Tu forse stai pensando a conte e al suo 3-5-2?
mmm questo non lo so....


----------



## Ilruggitodellapantera (31 Luglio 2018)

Chala ala ci può anche stare perché ha dimostrato un senso del gol non indifferente, ma a patto che venga sostenuto da una mezzala di spessore. Lungi dal pensare che Milinkovic Savic possa essere prendibile, è quella la mezzala tipo, basta vedere alla Lazio Luis Alberto che come caratteristiche non è dissimile da Chala.

Io sarei disposta a rinunciare alla seconda punta/ala per un solo grande acquisto, Milinkovic-Savic, ma so che è utopia.
Mi accontento dell'accoppiata Lozano-Rabiot. 

P.S.
Lozano meglio di Depay gioca su entrambe le fasce, sarebbe P E R F E T T O.


----------



## Love (31 Luglio 2018)

se prendiamo bernard come ala penso continueremo a giocare con il 433 che poii son suso e cahlanoglu sarebbe più un 4321...presa l'ala a zero penso che si spenderà qualcosa a centrocampo...e spero venga preso uno di qualità e non solo muscoli come bakayoko o semassekou...


----------



## Ilruggitodellapantera (31 Luglio 2018)

impero rossonero ha scritto:


> under per suso...o laxalt per bertolacci e conguaglio...



Che conguaglio, diamogli Strinic e liberi il posto a Laxalt


----------



## Roccoro (31 Luglio 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Mauro Suma, intervistato da Top Calcio 24, conferma, pur usando il condizionale, la vicinanza di Higuain al Milan. Poi sul mercato:"la seconda punta e la mezz'ala sono nel programma di mercato del Milan, anche se con Higuain e Caldara si è rifatta la spina dorsale. Higuain ha segnato valanghe di gol, ed era il CR7 della serie A. Molti grandi giocatori saranno attratti dal Pipita. Higuain è la svolta definitiva per il Milan".



La cosa più importante che dice è che il pipita ha attratto diversi giocatori importanti.... Attenzione al pizzaiolo


----------



## Igor91 (31 Luglio 2018)

Roccoro ha scritto:


> La cosa più importante che dice è che il pipita ha attratto diversi giocatori importanti.... Attenzione al pizzaiolo



Pogba e Lonzano??


----------



## Ilruggitodellapantera (31 Luglio 2018)

Igor91 ha scritto:


> Pogba e Lonzano??



Raiola che per ripicca alla Juve ce li porta? 


Si, certo


----------



## Igor91 (31 Luglio 2018)

Ilruggitodellapantera ha scritto:


> Raiola che per ripicca alla Juve ce li porta?
> 
> 
> Si, certo


----------



## kYMERA (31 Luglio 2018)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Mai piaciuta? neanche con Stam,Nesta e Maldini?



Infatti non l'abbiamo mai fatta neanche all'epoca. Mi ricordo che facemmo giocare Stam Terzino destro


----------



## Roccoro (31 Luglio 2018)

Igor91 ha scritto:


> Pogba e Lonzano??



Pogba sicuro non va alla Juve, lozano bisogna vedere chi sarà l'allenatore, se continuiamo con i 3 attaccanti o passiamo alle 2 punte, dato che Suma parla di seconda punta


----------



## Zenos (31 Luglio 2018)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Infatti non l'abbiamo mai fatta neanche all'epoca. Mi ricordo che facemmo giocare Stam Terzino destro



A destra c'era un certo Cafu a sinistra Serginho e dietro giocavamo a 3.


----------



## Clarenzio (31 Luglio 2018)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Infatti non l'abbiamo mai fatta neanche all'epoca. Mi ricordo che facemmo giocare Stam Terzino destro



Esattamente. Come successe con Roque Junior (che giocò anche una finale di CL da terzino dx se non sbaglio) e Kaladze sulla sinistra. Erano centrali riadattati. Il primo tra l'altro fu Costacurta, mentre Maldini fece il percorso inverso.


----------



## Davide L (31 Luglio 2018)

*No la difesa a 3 no! E' l'anticalcio!*


----------



## sunburn (31 Luglio 2018)

Ilruggitodellapantera ha scritto:


> Chala ala ci può anche stare perché ha dimostrato un senso del gol non indifferente, ma a patto che venga sostenuto da una mezzala di spessore. Lungi dal pensare che Milinkovic Savic possa essere prendibile, è quella la mezzala tipo, basta vedere alla Lazio Luis Alberto che come caratteristiche non è dissimile da Chala.
> 
> Io sarei disposta a rinunciare alla seconda punta/ala per un solo grande acquisto, Milinkovic-Savic, ma so che è utopia.
> Mi accontento dell'accoppiata Lozano-Rabiot.
> ...


Ma il Real che sta rifondando se lo deve per forza tenere quel vecchio decrepito di Modric?


----------



## sunburn (31 Luglio 2018)

Davide L ha scritto:


> *No la difesa a 3 no! E' l'anticalcio!*



OHHH!! DICIAMOLO!
_Il Milan deve giuocare con 4 difensori e 2 punte_.


----------



## Jino (31 Luglio 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Attenzione... Seconda punta... Non ala. Cambio di modulo in vista?



Per il cambio modulo non è da escludere.

Però per seconda punta io credo si intenda un giocatore che possa fare sia la mezza punta che l'esterno, in ogni caso un'attaccante con gol nel sangue.


----------



## Milancholy (31 Luglio 2018)

Zenos ha scritto:


> A destra c'era un certo Cafu a sinistra Serginho e dietro giocavamo a 3.



L'unica difesa a 3 milanista che io ricordi fu composta da Sala, Costacurta e Maldini ai tempi di Zac. Stam era intercambiabile con Nesta e Maldini da centrale o defilabile a destra in alternativa a Cafù.


----------



## Jino (31 Luglio 2018)

Davide L ha scritto:


> *No la difesa a 3 no! E' l'anticalcio!*



Però poi mezzo forum vuole Conte....con lui indovina come si giocherebbe tempo qualche mese.


----------



## Black (31 Luglio 2018)

Milancholy ha scritto:


> L'unica difesa a 3 milanista che io ricordi fu composta da Sala, Costacurta e Maldini ai tempi di Zac. Stam era intercambiabile con Nesta e Maldini da centrale o defilabile a destra in alternativa a Cafù.



proprio così. Solo con Zac giocammo a 3. Ancelotti ha sempre schierato i 4 difensori, anche con Stam-Nesta-Maldini


----------



## Ilruggitodellapantera (31 Luglio 2018)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Ma il Real che sta rifondando se lo deve per forza tenere quel vecchio decrepito di Modric?



Ma Perez mi sta anche simpatico dopo che ci ha definito i veri rivali del Real, mi dispiacerebbe vederlo crocifisso


----------



## Mirk (31 Luglio 2018)

Via Suso senza contropartite, con quei soldi si prende Batshuayi che è meglio come seconda punta, dietro trequartista Cahlanoglu e poi all-in su Savic e siamo da scudetto, fase di attacco atomica


----------



## Djici (31 Luglio 2018)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Mai piaciuta? neanche con Stam,Nesta e Maldini?



Non è una questione di interpreti. A me da fastidio avere un solo uomo sulla fascia quando ad oggi è quasi sempre li che si vincono le partite.
Ed essere in inferiorità numerica sia in fase offensiva che difensiva non mi piace.


----------



## ScArsenal83 (31 Luglio 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Attenzione... Seconda punta... Non ala. Cambio di modulo in vista?



In generale il mio modulo preferito è il 4231 con 2 CC di contenimento e fantasia ai lati e dietro la punta..nel caso del Milan spero in un 4321 o in un 4312..il problema è che fin quando Suso sarà in rosa il modulo utilizzato sarà il 433 temo


----------



## Milancholy (31 Luglio 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Attenzione... Seconda punta... Non ala. Cambio di modulo in vista?



Attenzione... è assai probabile che Suma non comprenda la differenza tra un'ala e una seconda punta! Il sempre citato (e dal sottoscritto assai apprezzato) Keita è a tutti gli effetti una seconda punta (per numero di conclusioni e potenziale realizzativo) che al contempo sposa perfettamente (per predilezione tattica di partenza, velocità e capacità di saltare l'uomo allargando le difese avversarie) le caratteristiche dell'ala ultraoffensiva.


----------



## kYMERA (1 Agosto 2018)

Zenos ha scritto:


> A destra c'era un certo Cafu a sinistra Serginho e dietro giocavamo a 3.



Ma quando? 

Non abbiamo mai giocato con la difesa a 3. Al massimo potrebbe essere capitato in alcuni scampoli di partita ma difesa a 3 mai. E Serginho entrava sempre in corsa, non giocava praticamente mai titolare. 
Cafu nel 2005/2006 (quando c'era Stam) tra l'altro non gioco' praticamente mai perchè sempre infortunato.


----------



## Zenos (1 Agosto 2018)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Ma quando?
> 
> Non abbiamo mai giocato con la difesa a 3. Al massimo potrebbe essere capitato in alcuni scampoli di partita ma difesa a 3 mai. E Serginho entrava sempre in corsa, non giocava praticamente mai titolare.
> Cafu nel 2005 (quando c'era Stam) tra l'altro non gioco' praticamente mai perchè sempre infortunato.



Mai giocato?sicuro?
Milan Liverpool 2005 la maledetta finale giocammo con Maldini Stam Nesta e Cafu sulla fascia che saliva perennemente mentre dietro si rimaneva in 3...
Ragazzi studiate.


----------



## 7vinte (1 Agosto 2018)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Mai giocato?sicuro?
> Milan Liverpool 2005 la maledetta finale giocammo con Maldini Stam Nesta e Cafu sulla fascia che saliva perennemente mentre dietro si rimaneva in 3...
> Ragazzi studiate.



Sulla carta eravamo a 4


----------



## odasensei (1 Agosto 2018)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Mai giocato?sicuro?
> Milan Liverpool 2005 la maledetta finale giocammo con Maldini Stam Nesta e Cafu sulla fascia che saliva perennemente mentre dietro si rimaneva in 3...
> Ragazzi studiate.




Tra la difesa a 3 e la difesa a 4 con 1 terzino bloccato ed uno di spinta ci sono disposizioni in campo e movimenti totalmente diversi
Tipo la fase di non possesso giusto per fare un esempio (che è la differenza principale)


----------



## Zenos (1 Agosto 2018)

odasensei ha scritto:


> Tra la difesa a 3 e la difesa a 4 con 1 terzino bloccato ed uno di spinta ci sono disposizioni in campo e movimenti totalmente diversi
> Tipo la fase di non possesso giusto per fare un esempio (che è la differenza principale)



Rispondevo a chi diceva che Cafu quell'anno non ha mai giocato e Stam a volte giocava terzino al posto di Cafu. Io i 3 centrali li ricordo bene,partivamo in 4 ma partita durante Carletto passava spesso e volentieri a 3 dietro e Cafu o Serginho a fare da ala.


----------



## kYMERA (2 Agosto 2018)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Mai giocato?sicuro?
> Milan Liverpool 2005 la maledetta finale giocammo con Maldini Stam Nesta e Cafu sulla fascia che saliva perennemente mentre dietro si rimaneva in 3...
> Ragazzi studiate.



Scusami ho scritto in Italiano eh. Giocare praticamente mai non significa che non hanno mai giocato assieme.
Riguardati le partite: ripeto il Milan non ha mai giocato con la difesa a 3 con Ancelotti.


----------



## sunburn (2 Agosto 2018)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Mai giocato?sicuro?
> Milan Liverpool 2005 la maledetta finale giocammo con Maldini Stam Nesta e Cafu sulla fascia che saliva perennemente mentre dietro si rimaneva in 3...
> Ragazzi studiate.


Studia tu. Nel 2005 la UEFA rinviò a data da destinarsi la finale.


----------

